# what are usually more agressive red devils trimacs or red Ts



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

Out of these 3 what is the most agressive? what is the least?


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll assume you mean as adults.

I'd say trimac with red devil as a close second....then red T as third.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Trimac.


----------



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am shocked you guys aren't saying red terrors? we are talking the REAL red terror not false!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

real or false, Trimacs and Red Devils are still much worse, but i was always under the assumption that Red Devils were the more aggressive. but *** never owned either


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

A male festae will kick the tar out of a red devil...trimac's are still by far more aggressive than either.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Indeed, there is a big differance between more aggressive and 'who would win in a fight.'


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Red Terrors seem more timid and passive as juveniles than the other 2 species. Once full grown, any individual of all 3 species can have a chance to run a tank.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

All depends on the individual personality of the fish, as someone said earlier all 3 have the chance to be the most aggressive.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

To me aggression mean "The eagerness to start a fight and the persistency to carry on in that fight"...

But the capability to win that fight I simply refer to as how "tough" a fish is...

Not many of us have had the chance to own an adult male of each, much less multiple of each specimen (to establish an "average")...

But my guess would be the Trimac would be the most aggressive... but if they fought to the death I'd guess the Trimac and Red Terror would be a close match... but if I had to bet I'd side with the RT...

â€¦but thatâ€™s just my half educated guessâ€¦


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, *** never seen a festae that aggressive before, i mean, one of my LFS' had a breeding pair with angel fish lol, and yes, they were 100% festae, they were beautiful!

but whoever said it depends on the individual fishes personality is 100% correct, a perfect example is me keeping my flowerhorns and oscar together, my flowerhorns are 6" and my Oscar is 7", i was told by numerous people it wont work, and by the time the flowerhorn but 5" it would kill the oscar, well, guess who runs the tank... i had a 9" flowerhorn in there before as well, but my smaller flowerhorn was nicer and the big guy didnt take a liking to the new flowerhorn, so off he went.

i would still side with the trimac or RD over the festae.


----------



## RickieH (Jun 16, 2004)

The Trimac is most aggressive, followed closely by the Labiatum red devil then Festae. However while not quite as aggressive, Dovii,Motaguesnse,Managuense have the strength ability and dendition to take out any of the above at their 12 to 28 inch maximum size. And a 20 plus inch umbriferum wont takecrap from anything but a breeding pair of one of the above or a big male dovii.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Although I will admit to enjoying these aggression debates, lets face it, we will never be able to all agree on an answer. The great thing about cichlids is that they all individually seem to be different. Because of this you don't really know what you are going to get. Because of this I am not going to vote for either type of cichlid (plus of the three I have only ever owned a RD).

[Warning! My next point may be too touchy feely for some. Please read on with caution. ]:

One thing I think we can all agree on is that all three of these cichlids are great fish and have more going for them than just how aggressive they may or may not be.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

This is true, most can't even agree on what how they define aggressive even!!


----------

